

Google Translation of Lorem Ipsum - skrebbel
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=la&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.loremipsum.net%2F

======
devinblais
I'm pretty sure this is a result of the way google translate works and the
fact that Lorem Ipsum is placeholder text. On a (very) high level google
translate looks for groups of text that it knows is translated already and
uses all that information to translate large chunks of text for the user.
Since Lorem Ipsum is just placeholder text, people use it before they have
real content, which results is random text across multiple sites. Google is
picking up all those random messages and trying to make the best of it.

~~~
xefer
I tend to agree. When Latin translation was first introduced by Google in
2010, the first words of "lorem ipsum" then translated to "Hello World!"

I thought it was an Easter egg at the time, as that seems more specific to
programming languages - something a developer might deliberately place in
there.

~~~
kps
It's even more amusing if you go to <http://translate.google.com/#la/en/> and
start slowly entering _Lorem ipsum_ by hand. Highlights:

    
    
      Lorem                                  
         → Product
      Lorem ip                               
         → We recall
      Lorem ips                              
         → IPS News
      Lorem ipsu                             
         → Dummy Item
      Lorem ipsum                            
         → Welcome
      Lorem ipsum do                         
         → We give
      Lorem ipsum dol                        
         → This mourning
      Lorem ipsum dolor                      
         → Welcome
      Lorem ipsum dolor s                    
         → The Pussycat Dolls
      Lorem ipsum dolor si                   
         → Contact if
      Lorem ipsum dolor sit ame              
         → Welcome Home
      Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet             
         → Product Manager
      Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet,            
         → This page is currently
      Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, c          
         → This page is available
      Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur
         → This page is half the battle
      Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit
         → This page is half the battle WIN!
    

The results are slightly different if you don't capitalize “Lorem”.

Edit: lipsum.com explains the source of the text; it is a slightly garbled
fragment of a sentence from _de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum_ by Cicero: “Neque
porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur,
adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et
dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem” which translates as “Nor again is
there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because
it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and
pain can procure him some great pleasure.”

------
Anon84
Lorem Ipsum is not real Latin:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorem_ipsum>

~~~
StavrosK
Which is why it's funny that it translates :P

~~~
crooy
I think that google uses a lot of machine learning for translations. From the
translation results of lorem ipsum, I think we can conclude that their engine
uses websites for training data. Websites that have lots of "under
development" texts and mockup buttons, and also lorem ipsum.

------
benwoody
It's interesting that the all caps loremipsum site translates differently.

[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=la&tl...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=la&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.loremipsum.net%2Fallcaps.html)

------
bmuon
Another version from limpsum.com:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=la&tl...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=la&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lipsum.com%2Ffeed%2Fhtml)

------
andylogaz
Something strange going on here, some of the English translation is misspelt:
ervey, lteter,

~~~
a1k0n
Well, and I'm pretty sure Joomla! and Add To Cart don't belong in there
either.

Pretty much any web corpus will contain lots of this text, alongside lots of
other random things, so statistical translation will produce... this.

------
webreac
It is the usual quality of translation that is produced by google.

